# Recieved my Manta Ray today



## how (Dec 5, 2011)

Found this on craigslist in Michigan. Needs some tlc but I only paid 150 for it..
Needing a seat, chainguard and shifter cover.  Everything else I have including the original tires. Gonna take my time on this one and put it back original.

Anyone have the parts I need please let me know.


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a shifter cover if you still need, cool grab


----------



## how (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike I want that cover I sent you a PM


----------

